# New here with some questions



## tolinger (Jan 17, 2003)

I am new to the board and have read some of you talk about "Heather's Diet". Where can I find information on the diet? Thanks for your help.T-Marie


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

You can find the information about Heathers diet by going to www.eatingforibs.comIt is a cookbook with the yummiest recpies in! Peppermint fudge cake is to DIE for.You can find links to all Heathers books by going to her cooking show website www.heathercooks.comNice to have you aboard- well, not nice, but you know what i mean. You will find a lot of help on here.Spliffy


----------

